# Catalog photography



## Vard (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi everybody. I want to make some photos for my business catalog. I need here someone help me to get oriented what software to use to enhance photo quality. I know, the quality depends on camera types, especially it is better DSLR cameras. But i need more software enhancement. I will appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 10, 2011)

I suggest you hire a professional. They have the equipment and software, but most importantly they have the *Knowledge* that is needed.


----------



## katerolla (Sep 10, 2011)

Photoshop and Illustrator is where i make my


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2011)

what camera do you have?
what do you want to photograph?
How big are the pictures to be printed?
How many photos do you need to take?


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2011)

If the photos are not done correctly *in the camera* to begin with, no amount of software editing will enhance them enough to be of printed catalog quality.

As suggested, the smart decision is to hire a professional photographer.

Image editing is also a skill that has a fairly steep learning curve.


----------



## mickmac (Sep 11, 2011)

Quality depends on knowledge. Not camera type.


----------



## SkyBlue (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome!

I've seen a lot of helpful members around here.
And if you need some help from the experts.
Your PHOTOS must be OK to edit! 

Cheers!


----------



## Vard (Sep 14, 2011)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> what camera do you have?
> what do you want to photograph?
> How big are the pictures to be printed?
> How many photos do you need to take?



My camera is Sony DSC-H55. I want to photograph woodwind instruments with glossy effects and high quality effects. What software to use for enhancing and adding sparkling, glossy effects?


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2011)

You should be concentrating on the lighting, not editing effects.

Once again, I recommend you secure the services of a professional product photographer.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

You can't expect to combine an inexpensive camera (& lens) and no experience and expect to get any kind of quality outcome.
You don't know what you are doing with the photography.
You don't know how to use the software.

Good photos do not spring from some magical piece of software; they are made right from posing and lighting through post-processing.
Either accept the crappy results you will get with anything you are able to do or hire a professional.


----------



## Vard (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, guys. Thanks for your help. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 13, 2012)

Vard said:
			
		

> Hi everybody. I want to make some photos for my business catalog. I need here someone help me to get oriented what software to use to enhance photo quality. I know, the quality depends on camera types, especially it is better DSLR cameras. But i need more software enhancement. I will appreciate any help. Thanks.



If you are comfortable with your lighting and photography skills then go for it. If your photos are for an online catalog then the camera probably doesn't matter as long as you know how to use it well. Lightroom or adobe camera raw are the main editing software I use. If you set up carefully and light it correctly you shod have very little to do in post.  I find the colorite color checker is a very important part of my product and food workflow. I want my colors 100% accurate.


----------

